# SE Exam solved problems



## Tam (Jun 16, 2011)

To all:

Is it worth buying these two books? If not, which one do you think is good with regard to taking the Friday exam ONLY (Gravity loads).

1. Structural Engineering Solved Problems (SEPPM4), 4th edition by C. Dale Buckner ($99.95, ppi2pass).

2. Structural Engineering PE License Review: Problems and Solutions, 6th Edition by Alan Williams ($94.62, Amazon).

Thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Jun 17, 2011)

Tam said:


> To all:
> Is it worth buying these two books? If not, which one do you think is good with regard to taking the Friday exam ONLY (Gravity loads).
> 
> 1. Structural Engineering Solved Problems (SEPPM4), 4th edition by C. Dale Buckner ($99.95, ppi2pass).
> ...


I don't have the SEPPM4, but it has recently been published and looks good at first glance! The introduction pdf on the ppi2pass.com website explains the book rather well. Sounds good!


----------



## Tam (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks McEngr!

Did anyone buy the Alan Williams book, any comments?

Thanks.



McEngr said:


> Tam said:
> 
> 
> > To all:
> ...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the William's book and I think it has some good problems in it.

How well this will translate to the SE exam has yet to be seen though.


----------

